# Oak burl HF



## Dennis Ford (Jan 11, 2013)

[attachment=16058]I am calling this vase shaped thing "Two Face", the color transition goes right through the center of the opening. 8" tall X 7" dia. I believe the pale area is called "White Rot".


----------



## DomInick (Jan 11, 2013)

That is two faced and to cool!!! Nice piece. 

when it's rustic.......it's rustic


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 11, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL wood and workmanship. I love the color contrast. Great Yin and Yang vase


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow! Wonderful work, that is one great looking piece. The light to dark contrast is really killer.


----------



## drycreek (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow, that's all that needs to be said.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 11, 2013)

That's a beauty! I love the little detail at the top and the way you oriented the color.


----------



## Cousinwill (Jan 11, 2013)

Beautiful work !!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 11, 2013)

Another superb piece. The contrast really does put the piece over the top.
I agree with Doc- I like the collar at the top as well. 
Scott


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 11, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Another superb piece. The contrast really does put the piece over the top.
> I agree with Doc- I like the collar at the top as well.
> Scott



+1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 11, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > Another superb piece. The contrast really does put the piece over the top.
> ...


++1, me too.  There you go oak haters, a beautiful piece.


----------



## BarbS (Jan 12, 2013)

I've never heard of 'white rot,' but that piece is stunning. Love the contrast. What a bonus find in a chunk of oak! Nicely done.


----------

